# Too many options - but I don't want any of them!



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone can help or advise. 

I'm in the middle of a cycle now but I'm feeling very much like it won't work, I don't know why, I just feel really down about it all, which is unusual for me as I am generally a really positive person and all the other times I have remained positive all the way through up until the point that it didn't work or I lost it. So now I'm in the middle of this round and feeling blue. 

My nurse is leaving my little local nhs clinic, where I know the routine, her I'm really comfortable, as of yet there isn't a replacement for her so it's all a bit up in the air with what happens after next Friday, when she goes. If I get pregnant that's a worry because she would have scanned me loads and now who will do it (she told me what to do to get early scans but it won't be easy). If I don't get pregnant I have loads of options
1- transfer to another nhs clinic if they can fit me in, it is a little way away but manageable
2- wait for them to replace her at my local clinic
3- go back to ICSI ££££
4- give up and start the adoption process
5- go to a clinic in London called argc does anyone know about this clinic? 
6- go abroad for treatment

What are your thoughts or e patience a please?  Also does anyone have any ideas on how I can make myself feel better about this cycle? 

Thanks for listening xxx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Parky, from looking at your signature it looks as if you may have immune issues. Have a look at this webinar by Dr Gorgy as he explains the issues very well.
http://www.privatepregnancy.co.uk/ask-an-expert/webinar-2014-10-05-fertility-consultant-london/

I decided to get my immune system tested after having 2 m/c with donor eggs as I knew it was highly unlikely that it was egg quality that was causing them and there was lots wrong with me, see my signature. Also have a look at Agate's wonderful guide to your failed ivf: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

/links


----------

